# Damn! How much do you write each day?



## Endymion (Jun 12, 2012)

I just remarked that I use almost more time on Mythic Scribes than on writing!
Well, I'll be going in one week to a place where there isn't any internet connection and I'll be staying there for a month, but anyways! Argh!
How much do you write each day?
Do you have a minimum of pages or lines that you have to write or do you only write when you want to?
How much time do you spend on Mythic Scribes?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 12, 2012)

I write for two hours everyday.  After work and on weekends.  I'm trying to keep this habit.  As others have said "writer's write."  I'm pretty sure almost all successful professional writers write every single day without fail.  In general, in two hours, I write about 1,500 words.  Sometimes more, sometimes less.

Since I'm a moderator, I spend a bit more time on Mythic Scribes.  I'd say one hour or so each day?  I check it pretty frequently though.  At least six or seven times a day I'd say.  

I've been motivated more and more coming here and have made some good friends.  But I also know when to step away and write.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

It depends- at work I am not supposed to write I sometimes manage to get some done at lunchtime. At home it depends how braindead I am afterwork I usually try for an hour or two a night but recently this place has been grabbing attention. Weekends it varies. I do spend a lot of time at the moment staring at it hoping to get a good idea.

I do not worry too much if I don't manage anything. I am not on a contract and if it comes to be it does, if not it will probably poke me soon enough


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 12, 2012)

It's summer with no classes and my real job taking up so little of my time atm I have spent many hours staring at my screen. 
Having said that the hard part, the actual getting words from brain to screen well... some days that just never happens. 
This is when I call it quits and take a nap!


----------



## ArielFingolfin (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been doing NaNoWritMo this month, and it's made me write about 2 hours a day and 1500 to 2000 words. It's a good system for me. I can usually find the time when I make myself. Hopefully I can keep it up once the month is over.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't properly written my current project since Christmas!  Urgh, it feels horrible.  Part of it could be a busy work load getting in the way, but mostly its because I started too soon, so now I need to rethink the plot and do some more world building so I've got a sound foundation to write on.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 12, 2012)

When I'm writing a first draft, I write between 1500 to 4000 words a day. Most of the time it's around 2000. When I'm editing, I aim for a chapter a day.


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 12, 2012)

As much as you can. Some days I write 2000 words. Some days, 0. But I also spend every day thinking about my latest project.

I also learned a good lesson from dieting...don't beat yourself up over cheating. It's when you get down on yourself that you end up quitting. So, you cheated...you spent a day, or a week or even a month not writing. Get over it and start writing again now!


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jun 12, 2012)

100 words per sat but always thinking


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 12, 2012)

I have time for about 1-3 hours per day, depending on what's happening at home. How many words I write per day depends on whether I'm doing an exploratory draft (easily 5,000-10,000 words in a day), doing revisions (a few hundred words changed), or brainstorming _how_ to revise a section of the story (no actual story words written; lots of planning/notes words written).


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 12, 2012)

Because I have an expensive chronic condition, and because of the risk that Obama's health care reforms will be repealed, writing literally _has_ to be my hobby--I can only make a career out of a job that provides employee health insurance. I don't usually write on workdays, but on other days, I can write an entire short story in one sitting (~3000 words.)


----------



## John McDonell (Jun 12, 2012)

I just started writing around Christmas.  I try to write from 5-7 everymorning before I get the kids to school and go to work.  I try to hit 1000 words in that 2 hours but honestly it seems to depend on what is happening in my story.  I can write 1700 words if its an action sequence, but if I'm working on a crucial part of the plot I may only get 300-400 words.  Dialogue slows me down alot as well.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

It depends on how inspired I am. I've written almost 3,000 words in one day more than once, but usually I churn out half that number.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 13, 2012)

I do between 1,000 to 2,000 words per sitting.  The problem is to get a consistent schedule down.  I probably only write 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Jun 13, 2012)

Right now, I'm just not writing enough. I'm trying out daily free writing, with a goal for a set word count, over the next two weeks to see how it pans out. Since this free writing will be done prior to work on intended projects, I'll probably be keeping track of my progress on both accounts. Right now, my free-write goal is something attainable until I get into habit - 500 words on that, and then whatever I can manage on my chosen project for the day.


----------

